# Anyone have a Black Widow



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Does anyone shoot a black widow? I do my draw weight is set at 50 lbs and I shoot carbon arrows with feather vans. Just wondering if anyone else shoots one like this bow or this bow. Please reply.

Thanks

Good luck and Happy Hunting


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't have one but shot one several years ago with cedar arrows. It made an impression well enough to know as soon as I can afford it, they are definately one veery sweet bow. :beer:


----------

